# System crashes on any time zfs pool is loaded



## jlax47 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi,

I'm having a problem with my freebsd (9.1-rc1) where anytime the zpool is loaded the machine crashes. I've booted into single user mode and disabled zfs_enable in /etc/rc.conf so that the machine will boot normally.

If I try any zfs commands the machine will panic and reboot. The error message passes by too quickly for me to see it.

I've booted into a livecd (9.1 rc1)and tried a zpool import command but that seems to fail as well.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Jared


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Sep 7, 2012)

jlax47 said:
			
		

> If I try any zfs commands the machine will panic and reboot. The error message passes by too quickly for me to see it.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Unless someone sees your post and goes "I know that bug - here's the fix...", the crash info will be needed. In the best possible case, you'll be able to get a crash dump saved to disk (see crash(8) for where to start).

If your system is like mine, which haven't done a successful crash dump in years, you're going to need to set up some other method to capture the relevant information. Usually, the easiest way is to [temporarily] use a serial port as the console. If your hardware doesn't support console redirection to a serial port (generally found only on server-grade boards), you'll want to configure FreeBSD to use a regular serial port (see the -Dh flags in boot(8)).

With a serial console, you can use a second system with a terminal program to capture all console output, including the part that scrolls off the screen.

Once you get the full crash message, post it here and see what further advice people have to offer. Also, mention if you were able to get on-disk crash dumps working or not - if that is working, a developer might ask for those files. If crash dumps don't work for you, there are some things you can configure to have the kernel debugger print out some more useful info after the panic.


----------

